# Tracfone - how to disable startup sounds



## islandpilot

Have new Tracfone LG441g. Wondering how to turn off the annoying & embarrassing startup sound (& shutdown sound for that matter). Help appreciated.


----------



## Ravi0511

go to control panel -> Hardware and sounds -> Change system sounds -> Sounds Tab. You could see the Windows Default value selected in the Sound Scheme drop down box. You can change that to no sounds and click ok. Else if you want to keep a different sound find the sound you want in a .win format and change it in the program events below it.


----------

